

Developers, just get over yourself - nissek
http://nilskoerber.com/developers-just-get-over-yourself/

======
k3n
I've seen better diatribes on bathroom stalls.

------
johnpolacek
What about the users? Twitter's connectivity to other apps and websites is one
of the things that make it useful.

